# Lacy Diamonds Lazy Daisy All-in-One Baby Dress.



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

This little dress by Marianna Mel is a free pattern on Ravelry. I've changed the skirt to the Lacy Diamonds Dishcloth pattern and added the ruffle. The Lacy Diamonds Dishcloth by Nettie DiLorenzo is also a free pattern on Ravelry. Then I made little Mary Jane booties to go with the dress. ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Ros you have knitted another beautiful little outfit . It's gorgeous . The stitch you have used is very pretty . I'm just finishing a little lilac outfit too with a pair of Mary Jane shoes . Great minds must think alike ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Ros you have knitted another beautiful little outfit . It's gorgeous . The stitch you have used is very pretty . I'm just finishing a little lilac outfit too with a pair of Mary Jane shoes . Great minds must think alike ????


Hi Sonja, thank you so much, sisters do think alike!!! I'm looking forward to seeing your beautiful outfit. ???? Ros


----------



## aelfjja46 (Feb 6, 2015)

The dress is beautiful and I love the color. When you add the ruffle do you double the stitches?


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

A very nice pattern and a sweet outfit!


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

That is adorable!! Beautifully done. Thanks for the link.
Marge


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Simply gorgeous! :sm24:


----------



## RGlad (Jul 16, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

aelfjja46 said:


> The dress is beautiful and I love the color. When you add the ruffle do you double the stitches?


Thank you aelfjja46. I actually tripled the stitches. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

hilltopper said:


> A very nice pattern and a sweet outfit!


Thank you hilltopper. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MKDesigner said:


> That is adorable!! Beautifully done. Thanks for the link.
> Marge


Thank you Marge, you're welcome. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TammyK said:


> Simply gorgeous! :sm24:


Thank you Tammy. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

RGlad said:


> Sweet!


Thank you RGlad. ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> Hi Sonja, thank you so much, sisters do think alike!!! I'm looking forward to seeing your beautiful outfit. ???? Ros


 Ha ha Be careful what you wish for , I'm calling it my fufu dress can't decide if it looks like a Christmas tree or a hat ????


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

That is dear... love the color and how you have taken that pattern and added your own flair to it... reminding me and others of infinite possibilities. Thanks


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Ha ha Be careful what you wish for , I'm calling it my fufu dress can't decide if it looks like a Christmas tree or a hat ????


I love the sound of a fufu dress Sonja.???? I can't wait to see it!!! ???? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

knit4ES said:


> That is dear... love the color and how you have taken that pattern and added your own flair to it... reminding me and others of infinite possibilities. Thanks


Thank you knit4ES, you're welcome. ????


----------



## knittingmommy3 (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi, just too beautiful for words...????


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

That's lovely Ros, and in my favourite colour also...too bad it won't fit me (lol).


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

knittingmommy3 said:


> Hi, just too beautiful for words...????


Thank you knittingmommy3. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

bettyirene said:


> That's lovely Ros, and in my favourite colour also...too bad it won't fit me (lol).


Thank you bettyirene, we need to ask Marianna if she would kindly make adult top downs (lol) ???? Ros


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

So pretty!


----------



## marychem (Jul 12, 2016)

Beautiful. I love the way you modified to make a unique and lovely dress.


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

So Sweet and Pretty. Some little girl is going to look beautiful in this gorgeous little outfit. This colour always reminds of Easter for some reason. You did a great job.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you bettyirene, we need to ask Marianna if she would kindly make adult top downs (lol) ???? Ros


Good idea, but I prefer sleeves in mine (when you're making mine)...lol!!


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous! Love the colour and the way you did the pattern on the bottom of the dress. Imagine that, even a pair of Mary Janes too to complete the outfit!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Gorgeous as usual Ros.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

lildeb2 said:


> So pretty!


Thank you lildeb2. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

marychem said:


> Beautiful. I love the way you modified to make a unique and lovely dress.


Thank you marychem. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Davena said:


> So Sweet and Pretty. Some little girl is going to look beautiful in this gorgeous little outfit. This colour always reminds of Easter for some reason. You did a great job.


Thank you Davena. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

bettyirene said:


> Good idea, but I prefer sleeves in mine (when you're making mine)...lol!!


Thanks bettyirene, I definitely would prefer sleeves in mine too.... lol!! ???? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

BonnieP said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! Love the colour and the way you did the pattern on the bottom of the dress. Imagine that, even a pair of Mary Janes too to complete the outfit!


Thank you Bonnie. I need to make the Mary Janes to match the last 2 dresses. ???? ???? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

rujam said:


> Gorgeous as usual Ros.


Thank you Ruth. ???? Ros


----------



## cableaway (Aug 1, 2013)

Great color, love what you did to make it different.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

cableaway said:


> Great color, love what you did to make it different.


Thank you cableaway. ????


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

That dress turned out great!! It's very cute.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

This is the dress that she used:

http://mariannaslazydaisydays.blogspot.fr/2016/03/lazy-daisy-all-in-one-baby-dress_31.html

And I think this is the dishcloth pattern:

http://sites.google.com/site/love2knitdishcloths/home/dishclothindex-html/lacy-diamonds


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful Ros! I love what you have done with all these little dresses. Very cute.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

grandday said:


> Very pretty.


Thank you grandday. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

ParkerEliz said:


> That dress turned out great!! It's very cute.


Thank you ParkerEliz. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Buttons said:


> This is the dress that she used:
> 
> http://mariannaslazydaisydays.blogspot.fr/2016/03/lazy-daisy-all-in-one-baby-dress_31.html
> 
> ...


Thank you buttons. I used a different dishcloth pattern, but I think they are the same. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Katsch said:


> Beautiful Ros! I love what you have done with all these little dresses. Very cute.


Thank you so much Kathy, I'm trying to decide on a stitch pattern for the next one. I love your new avatar of your darling GD Scarlett, she's so beautiful. ???? Ros


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

There were a few dishcloths and they were all the same from what I could see.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Buttons said:


> There were a few dishcloths and they were all the same from what I could see.


Thank you Buttons, I think they are too, I just had a quick look. It's a pretty stitch. ???? Ros 
I absolutely love your avatar, my daughter Jane collects penguin figurines etc and she loves your avatar too!!! ????


----------



## Sealcookie (Nov 11, 2015)

Cute, love the color.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

So pretty......and so beautifully made


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Sealcookie said:


> Cute, love the color.


Thank you Sealcookie. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

moonriver said:


> So pretty......and so beautifully made


Thank you moonriver. ????


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## boomster (Jul 13, 2016)

Wow, fantastic dress - absolutely stellar!


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Boy I'm bad. I forgot to tell you what a beautiful job you did. You do nice work. Love the colors.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Sweet, especially in this lovely color!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful set. :sm24:


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful work. You are a very talented knitter. :sm24:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

boomster said:


> Wow, fantastic dress - absolutely stellar!


Thank you boomster, welcome to KP. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Buttons said:


> Boy I'm bad. I forgot to tell you what a beautiful job you did. You do nice work. Love the colors.


No, you're not bad. ???? Thank you so much Buttons. ???? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Rainebo said:


> Sweet, especially in this lovely color!


Thank you Lorraine. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Naneast said:


> Beautiful set. :sm24:


Thank you Naneast. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

amudaus said:


> Beautiful work. You are a very talented knitter. :sm24:


Thank you so much amudaus. ????


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Beautiful!

I sometimes wonder if Marianne Mels knows how much joy she has brought to so many knitters (and the recipients of the gifts from those knitters). She is so generous to have shared her amazing creativity with the world of knitting. If you are reading this Marianne, thank you!!


----------



## Samwez (Feb 20, 2016)

Oh my that is beautiful


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Gorgeous and love the colour.


----------



## arohunui (Jan 1, 2013)

Love it..


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Beautiful ????


----------



## Audreyjean (Oct 24, 2011)

Very sweet!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Very nice work!!


----------



## Hugabear (May 16, 2014)

Beautiful color and gorgeous dress for a lucky princess


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Very pretty some little girl will really be in style when she gets to wear that! I have one who's favorite color is puple too. No R in the way she says it.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Absolutely adorable.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Just love your little dress and baby Jane's,such a pretty colour and pattern.


----------



## craftmum (Apr 26, 2015)

As soon as I saw the name of the post, I just knew it was you. Another beautiful set. Love the colour.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Soooo Pretty and the color is beautiful...


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

another beauty!!!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

So cute and I love the matching shoes!


----------



## Rigas girl (Jan 14, 2011)

Adorable dress and color too!! Great pattern. Could you please share the pattern??? Thanks.


----------



## suziehhh (Sep 13, 2011)

That outfit is gorgeous


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

So cute-I want to knit a dress similar! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Such a pretty little dress.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

What a gorgeous little dress and shoe set - love the pattern and color used.


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

Another fantastic dress! You are amazing same dress but different skirts! Great color too!


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

What a sweet dress!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

vjh1530 said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> I sometimes wonder if Marianne Mels knows how much joy she has brought to so many knitters (and the recipients of the gifts from those knitters). She is so generous to have shared her amazing creativity with the world of knitting. If you are reading this Marianne, thank you!!


Thank you vjh1530. I was just looking at Marianna's blog and on 9th July, she was celebrating 5 million page views to her blog!!! ???????????? just imagine how many babies and children are wearing her beautiful patterns. Definitely a big thank you to a very kind and generous lady. ????????????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Samwez said:


> Oh my that is beautiful


Thank you Samwez. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

pamgillies1 said:


> Gorgeous and love the colour.


Thank you Pam. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

arohunui said:


> Love it..


Thank you arohunui. ????


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

Very very pretty !!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Mad loch said:


> Beautiful ????


Thank you Maree. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Audreyjean said:


> Very sweet!


Thank you Audreyjean. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

LindaH said:


> Very nice work!!


Thank you Linda. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hugabear said:


> Beautiful color and gorgeous dress for a lucky princess


Thank you Hugabear. ????


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

What a beautiful dress and booties! Your knitting is so exquisite!! :sm24:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

God's Girl said:


> Very pretty some little girl will really be in style when she gets to wear that! I have one who's favorite color is puple too. No R in the way she says it.


Thank you God's Girl. Puple how adorable, my GD used to say lellow for yellow even though she could say yes. ????????????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

paljoey46 said:


> Absolutely adorable.


Thank you paljoey46. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Valjean said:


> Just love your little dress and baby Jane's,such a pretty colour and pattern.


Thank you Valjean. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

craftmum said:


> As soon as I saw the name of the post, I just knew it was you. Another beautiful set. Love the colour.


Thank you craftmum. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jonibee said:


> Soooo Pretty and the color is beautiful...


Thank you jonibee. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Diane D said:


> another beauty!!!


Thank you Diane. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

grandmatimestwo said:


> So cute and I love the matching shoes!


Thank you grandmatimestwo. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Rigas girl said:


> Adorable dress and color too!! Great pattern. Could you please share the pattern??? Thanks.


Thank you Rigas girl. ????

http://mariannaslazydaisydays.blogspot.fr/2016/03/lazy-daisy-all-in-one-baby-dress_31.html


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

suziehhh said:


> That outfit is gorgeous


Thank you suziehhh. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ettenna said:


> So cute-I want to knit a dress similar! Thank you for sharing.


Thank you Ettenna, you're welcome. I hope you do knit it and I would love to see it when finished. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

soneka said:


> Such a pretty little dress.


Thank you soneka. ????


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

You're little dress is as dorable


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Limey287 said:


> What a gorgeous little dress and shoe set - love the pattern and color used.


Thank you Limey287. ????


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

Love it :sm24:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

mrleese said:


> Another fantastic dress! You are amazing same dress but different skirts! Great color too!


Thank you mrleese, I do like to mess about with patterns or should I say experiment? ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Granana48 said:


> What a sweet dress!


Thank you Granana48. ????


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Very adorable the color and pattern.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

supreetb said:


> Very very pretty !!!


Thank you supreetb. ????


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

That little dress is so cute!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Runner Girl said:


> What a beautiful dress and booties! Your knitting is so exquisite!! :sm24:


Thank you Runner Girl. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Jillyrich said:


> Love it :sm24:


Thank you Jillyrich. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Wroclawnice said:


> Very adorable the color and pattern.


Thank you Wroclawnice. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Kay Knits said:


> That little dress is so cute!


Thank you Kay. ????


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh! I'm going to be in trouble! This is even prettier than the other ones. Thanks to you I think I got how to do the inverted hearts. I did a swatch and finally my stitches are right.
Just love it.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Wow, you're really churning them out Ros. Another beautiful example of your lovely knitting and inventiveness (is that a word?). Superb.

Leanna x


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

RosD said:


> This little dress by Marianna Mel is a free pattern on Ravelry. I've changed the skirt to the Lacy Diamonds Dishcloth pattern and added the ruffle. The Lacy Diamonds Dishcloth by Nettie DiLorenzo is also a free pattern on Ravelry. Then I made little Mary Jane booties to go with the dress. ????


That is absolutely precious! Another beauty! I so enjoy your work.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Pat lamb said:


> Oh! I'm going to be in trouble! This is even prettier than the other ones. Thanks to you I think I got how to do the inverted hearts. I did a swatch and finally my stitches are right.
> Just love it.


Thank you Pat, you're welcome, I'm glad I could help. It's such a pretty pattern. I think it would make a lovely baby blanket too. I think I'm in trouble, I keep looking for pretty stitch patterns that look nice upside down, because they are knitted top down. ???????? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

leannab said:


> Wow, you're really churning them out Ros. Another beautiful example of your lovely knitting and inventiveness (is that a word?). Superb.
> 
> Leanna x


Thank you so much Leanna, I like the word whether it is or isn't. ???? Ros x


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

cafeknitter said:


> That is absolutely precious! Another beauty! I so enjoy your work.


Thank you so much cafeknitter. ????


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm always looking for different patterns. I knit/crochet items for the NICU for preemies and to make angel gowns. I do 14-16" blankets too for the tiny little angels. I hope you don't mind me doing your patterns


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Pat lamb said:


> I'm always looking for different patterns. I knit/crochet items for the NICU for preemies and to make angel gowns. I do 14-16" blankets too for the tiny little angels. I hope you don't mind me doing your patterns


Pat, that is so wonderful, kind and very generous of you, I don't mind at all. ???????????????? Ros


----------



## nmclaire (Mar 15, 2013)

Beautiful baby dress. The ruffle looks great.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

nmclaire said:


> Beautiful baby dress. The ruffle looks great.


Thank you nmclaire. ????


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Lovely!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

JeanneW said:


> Lovely!


Thank you Jeanne. ????


----------



## Linda Haworth (Sep 2, 2013)

Ros,
As I have said many times you never cease to amaze me. That is absolutely beautiful and love the color. Is that Peter Pan yarn also? You whip out items so fast. May I ask how long have you been knitting? Your work is superb. I truly admire you and enjoy seeing all your work. Thank you for sharing.

Linda


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

What a beautiful dress and shoes! Love the color it turned out great.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Linda Haworth said:


> Ros,
> As I have said many times you never cease to amaze me. That is absolutely beautiful and love the color. Is that Peter Pan yarn also? You whip out items so fast. May I ask how long have you been knitting? Your work is superb. I truly admire you and enjoy seeing all your work. Thank you for sharing.
> 
> Linda


Hi Linda, thank you so much. Yes it is Peter Pan Double Knit. My Mum taught me when I was 10 years old, so 54 years knitting, I've loved knitting ever since and I feel close to her when I'm knitting. I really miss her. You're welcome I'm happy to share. ???? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

janetj54 said:


> What a beautiful dress and shoes! Love the color it turned out great.


Thank you Janet. ????


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Adorable and my favorite color!!!


----------



## Marilyn1215 (Jul 27, 2011)

Is there a pattern for a larger size than 0-3 months?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> Adorable and my favorite color!!!


Thank you so much DFL. ???? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Marilyn1215 said:


> Is there a pattern for a larger size than 0-3 months?


I don't think so at this stage Marilyn. Marianna Mel does have other sizes in different dress patterns.????


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Love the stitch you used for the skirt area - how clever, and beautiful. The ruffle is a great touch too.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KnittingNut said:


> Love the stitch you used for the skirt area - how clever, and beautiful. The ruffle is a great touch too.


Thank you KnittingNut. ????


----------



## rs28 (Jul 2, 2015)

Beautiful colour, pattern and work.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

rs28 said:


> Beautiful colour, pattern and work.


Thank you rs28. ????


----------



## Linda Haworth (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi Ros,
Wow no wonder you whip them out fast. What a wonderful memory you must have. Know she is watching her wonderful daughter and the marvelous work she has done and all as a tribute to her. Know she is proud of you. My mom has been gone 4 years and I know the feeling you have. .You have been truly blessed. What I have learned was from a neighbor who is now deceased but I remember her as having a box of chocolates sitting on a table beside her and yarn and knitting books all around her. She was a wonderful lady but oh my what a stash she had. I feel truly blessed to say how much I enjoy visiting with you and enjoying your work as so does everyone else. Thanks for all you do and I value your friendship so much. Thanks to you and your mom.

Linda


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Linda Haworth said:


> Hi Ros,
> Wow no wonder you whip them out fast. What a wonderful memory you must have. Know she is watching her wonderful daughter and the marvelous work she has done and all as a tribute to her. Know she is proud of you. My mom has been gone 4 years and I know the feeling you have. .You have been truly blessed. What I have learned was from a neighbor who is now deceased but I remember her as having a box of chocolates sitting on a table beside her and yarn and knitting books all around her. She was a wonderful lady but oh my what a stash she had. I feel truly blessed to say how much I enjoy visiting with you and enjoying your work as so does everyone else. Thanks for all you do and I value your friendship so much. Thanks to you and your mom.
> 
> Linda


Hi Linda, thank you so much. I'm sorry that your Mum is gone too. I enjoy visiting with you too!!! Thank you so much for the friendship and your lovely compliments. Take care my friend. ???? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

theresagsolet said:


> Beautiful


Thank you theresagsolet. ????


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

Precious little outfit????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swwhidbee said:


> Precious little outfit????


Thank you Swwhidbee. ????


----------



## Linda333 (Feb 26, 2011)

You did a marvelous job, and I love the color. Did you increase at all in the body of the dress? What size needle did you use. I have copied the pattern as well as the lazy diamond stitch from the dishcloth. Would love to make one. What yarn did you use. Sorry for all of the questions.


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

Gorgeous little dress and shoes - fabulous work!


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Beautiful colour and pattern, I always look out for your posts, this really is my favourite colour, your work is always wonderful :sm02: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Linda333 said:


> You did a marvelous job, and I love the color. Did you increase at all in the body of the dress? What size needle did you use. I have copied the pattern as well as the lazy diamond stitch from the dishcloth. Would love to make one. What yarn did you use. Sorry for all of the questions.


Thank you Linda. The last increase, just before you start your diamond stitch pattern is 113 stitches. I added an extra 2 stitches to make it fit. I used Peter Pan Double Knit. If you are using the Lacy Diamonds dishcloth pattern, ignore the garter stitch border. Please don't be sorry for asking questions, I'm always happy to help if I can. ???? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

maryanneg said:


> Gorgeous little dress and shoes - fabulous work!


Thank you maryanneg. ????


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

beautiful dress,love it.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

lexiemae said:


> Beautiful colour and pattern, I always look out for your posts, this really is my favourite colour, your work is always wonderful :sm02: :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you so much lexiemae. ???? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Gundi2 said:


> beautiful dress,love it.


Thank you Gundi2. ????


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

What a great adaptation of the pattern! Love the color.


----------



## fehlkmama (Sep 26, 2013)

Beautiful. Love the color


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Really lovely outfit you have created


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

riversong200 said:


> What a great adaptation of the pattern! Love the color.


Thank you riversong200. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

fehlkmama said:


> Beautiful. Love the color


Thank you fehlkmama. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Toddytoo said:


> Really lovely outfit you have created


Thank you Toddytoo. ????


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Ros, that is such a beautiful outfit, gorgeous color and so beautifully knitted. Wow!


----------



## Starproms (Jul 31, 2014)

That's a really pretty dress. I love the colour too. Well done.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

njbetsy said:


> Ros, that is such a beautiful outfit, gorgeous color and so beautifully knitted. Wow!


Thank you so much Betsy. ???? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Starproms said:


> That's a really pretty dress. I love the colour too. Well done.


Thank you Starproms. ????


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

What beautiful knitting as always from you! Love that color, it is perfect. I love the mod on the design, very clever and appropriate. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

stevieland said:


> What beautiful knitting as always from you! Love that color, it is perfect. I love the mod on the design, very clever and appropriate. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you so much Dee, I'm glad you like it. ???? Ros


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

So pretty and love the color - lucky baby.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Beautiful outfit!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

What a gorgeous little dress,Ros,you are so talented the way you can change a pattern blows me away..


----------



## Marilyn1215 (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. Your dress is beautiful. Love it!


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

Another work of art....you are clever beautiful dress and love the colour x


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

Cute -- and purple! I love purple!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Very sweet, beautiful work.


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Very pretty!!


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Beautiful dress! Your work is always so outstanding! :sm11:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Linda333 said:


> You did a marvelous job, and I love the color. Did you increase at all in the body of the dress? What size needle did you use. I have copied the pattern as well as the lazy diamond stitch from the dishcloth. Would love to make one. What yarn did you use. Sorry for all of the questions.


Sorry Linda. I forgot to say I used 4mm needles. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

San said:


> So pretty and love the color - lucky baby.


Thank you San. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Susan Marie said:


> Beautiful outfit!


Thank you Susan Marie. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Jeanie L said:


> What a gorgeous little dress,Ros,you are so talented the way you can change a pattern blows me away..


Thank you so much Jeanie.???? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Marilyn1215 said:


> Thanks for your reply. Your dress is beautiful. Love it!


You're welcome Marilyn, thanks again. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

xxjanexx said:


> Another work of art....you are clever beautiful dress and love the colour x


Thank you Jane. ???? Ros x


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

norita willadsen said:


> Very pretty.


Thank you norita. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

RP1019 said:


> Cute -- and purple! I love purple!


Thank you RP1019. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

oge designs said:


> Very sweet, beautiful work.


Thank you oge designs. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dottie2 said:


> Very pretty!!


Thank you dottie2. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

blackat99 said:


> Beautiful dress! Your work is always so outstanding! :sm11:


Thank you so much Letitia. ????


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Lovely set!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

ginalola said:


> Lovely set!


Thank you ginalola. ????


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Absolutely adorable! Love the color, pattern, your knitting and those sweet little Mary Jane booties!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

raindancer said:


> Absolutely adorable! Love the color, pattern, your knitting and those sweet little Mary Jane booties!


Thank you raindancer. ????


----------



## circularknitter (Jan 11, 2014)

Very Nice


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

circularknitter said:


> Very Nice


Thank you circularknitter. ????


----------



## suehoman (Apr 24, 2011)

Ros - I knew without even looking at the name on the post that you were the creator of this little outfit. Your work, as always, is exquisite!


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous, great work.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

suehoman said:


> Ros - I knew without even looking at the name on the post that you were the creator of this little outfit. Your work, as always, is exquisite!


Hi Sue, thank you so much. It's so lovely to hear from you. ???? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tracey511 said:


> Beautiful


Thank you Tracey. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lalane said:


> Absolutely gorgeous, great work.


Thank you Lalane. ????


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you so much Dee, I'm glad you like it. ???? Ros


You bet I do! Now tell me about the shawl in your avatar....is that your work?It's gorgeous!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

stevieland said:


> You bet I do! Now tell me about the shawl in your avatar....is that your work?It's gorgeous!


Thank you so much Dee. Yes it is my work, it is called Oak Leaf Shawl by Maybe Baby. Here is the link if you would like to see it. I didn't block it. The first thing I blocked was Rachel's Anniversary Ashton. Since then I've blocked all of the Ashtons and the Liz Stole. Speaking of that can I be really cheeky ???? and ask you to look at that and maybe comment? I know you are a very busy lady so I will understand if you don't have the time. One more question while I'm being a bit cheeky, is there another Dee masterpiece coming out soon? I have to say I really love your patterns, they are soooo well written. 
I am going to make the Liz Stole again, but in lace weight, wish me luck.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-261690-1.html

???? Ros


----------



## Starproms (Jul 31, 2014)

The dress is lovely, as are the little shoes, but I couldn't find Marianna Mel on Ravelry? Could you give me a link to her designs please?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Starproms said:


> The dress is lovely, as are the little shoes, but I couldn't find Marianna Mel on Ravelry? Could you give me a link to her designs please?


Thank you Starproms. Here is the link to Marianna Mel on Ravelry. ????

http://www.ravelry.com/designers/marianna-mel


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Very pretty.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you so much Dee. Yes it is my work, it is called Oak Leaf Shawl by Maybe Baby. Here is the link if you would like to see it. I didn't block it. The first thing I blocked was Rachel's Anniversary Ashton. Since then I've blocked all of the Ashtons and the Liz Stole. Speaking of that can I be really cheeky ???? and ask you to look at that and maybe comment? I know you are a very busy lady so I will understand if you don't have the time. One more question while I'm being a bit cheeky, is there another Dee masterpiece coming out soon? I have to say I really love your patterns, they are soooo well written.
> I am going to make the Liz Stole again, but in lace weight, wish me luck.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-261690-1.html
> ...


Thanks so much for the link. I missed this when you posted it obviously. That shawl is truly an amazing feat of lace knitting, and the reason you knitted it is very touching... I'll for sure comment as soon as I can, probably later today as I have to run out for a bit in moment. Maybe Baby has awesome designs, I am a big fan.

Good luck with the Liz, and yep, I do have 2 new crescents coming out very soon...I'm long overdue! Thanks for the kind words about the patterns, I always look forward to a Ros version of any of my designs!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you vjh1530. I was just looking at Marianna's blog and on 9th July, she was celebrating 5 million page views to her blog!!! ???????????? just imagine how many babies and children are wearing her beautiful patterns. Definitely a big thank you to a very kind and generous lady. ????????????


Happy to hear! Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Thanks so much for the link. I missed this when you posted it obviously. That shawl is truly an amazing feat of lace knitting, and the reason you knitted it is very touching... I'll for sure comment as soon as I can, probably later today as I have to run out for a bit in moment. Maybe Baby has awesome designs, I am a big fan.
> 
> Good luck with the Liz, and yep, I do have 2 new crescents coming out very soon...I'm long overdue! Thanks for the kind words about the patterns, I always look forward to a Ros version of any of my designs!


I can't wait to see your new creations, Dee. I love your patterns! I have another Ashton on my needles right now.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Roses and cats said:


> Very pretty.


Thank you Roses and cats. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

stevieland said:


> Thanks so much for the link. I missed this when you posted it obviously. That shawl is truly an amazing feat of lace knitting, and the reason you knitted it is very touching... I'll for sure comment as soon as I can, probably later today as I have to run out for a bit in moment. Maybe Baby has awesome designs, I am a big fan.
> 
> Good luck with the Liz, and yep, I do have 2 new crescents coming out very soon...I'm long overdue! Thanks for the kind words about the patterns, I always look forward to a Ros version of any of my designs!


Thank you so much Dee, sorry for being a bit cheeky. ???????? As for the Liz, it will be my second one, I learnt new things when I knitted the first one. That's another thing I really love about your patterns, we learn new things!!! Your patterns are so well written and we end up with a beautiful hand knit at the end. The fact that you are always willing to help is the cherry on top of the cake. I'm looking forward to seeing your beautiful new designs.???? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

vjh1530 said:


> Happy to hear! Thanks for sharing this.


You're welcome. ????


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

yogandi said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you yogandi. ????


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Roz this dress is so darling!????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Susan-Knits-Too said:


> Roz this dress is so darling!????


Thank you Susan. ????


----------



## TraceyMK (Jul 7, 2016)

Oh, I love it! Colour is stunning and I love the ruffle. x


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TraceyMK said:


> Oh, I love it! Colour is stunning and I love the ruffle. x


Thank you so much Tracey. ???? Ros x


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

Perfect love your work & the color!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

i knit said:


> Perfect love your work & the color!


Thank you i knit. ????


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

lovely!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Judyh said:


> lovely!


Thank you Judy. ????


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Love it!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

knitnut1939 said:


> Love it!!


Thank you knitnut1939. ????


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful set and gorgeous color. You are SO creative!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

yona said:


> Beautiful set and gorgeous color. You are SO creative!


Thank you Yona. ????


----------

